# best/most original BUBBLEGUM strain?



## Jambi420 (Nov 14, 2011)

hey guys - been doing research trying to find the most original Bubblegum strain, i.e. the closest match genetically to the original clone that made its way around the world.

From what I've found so far, T.H. Seeds' version is spoken highly of in this regard, but I can't be sure.

Browsing the Attitude, I have discovered the 3 following contenders, and I'm sure there are more that I have yet to discover.  Again, I'm looking for the closest genetic match to the original clone; bubblegum x anything else will not suffice!

TH SEEDS Bubblegum:
...our first contribution to the *cannabis seed* world in 1993. Over the last decade it has proven, through numerous awards and world wide fame, that *Bubblegum*  is here to stay. We successfully inbred and stabilised this plant for  it`s most desirable characteristics, it`s fruity smell, thick lingering  flavour and short soldier like stature. *Bubblegum* breeds true, and has been used by many *cannabis seed*  companies to produce award winning hybrids, and will make a great  cornerstone for your breeding program. This is a true superplant !

DOGGIES NUTS SEEDS Bubblegum #1:
...a delicious bouquet of grape flavoured bubblegum derived from the original Bubblegum.  *Doggies Nuts Seeds Bubblegum #* *1 Feminized*  drips with syrup filled glands rich in resin, sticky and moist to the  touch. Go there once and you'll certainly be back for more and more. .
Short in stature with wide leaves, mainly indica.  Its *Cannabis Seeds* flowers into compact fist-sized sticky nuggets in an impressive 45 to 50 days of flowering.  *Bubblegum #1* is a favourite with the ladies.

SERIOUS SEEDS Bubble Gum:
...a medium tall, usually not too branchy (sometimes stretchy) plant,.  Her* cannabis seeds* producecompact, crystal covered buds. Originally the* Bubble Gum*  was developed by growers in Indiana, USA. From there the genetics moved  to New England and eventually Holland. It took many generations to  finally produce this stable* Bubble Gum*, with the  characteristic, sweet smell (truly resembling a typical bubble gum  taste) and euphoric high; the original trademarks of this famous strain.  The only inbred strain (no F1 hybrid) in the Serious menu.  bubble Gum  flowers in 9 weeks.


Any ideas anyone??  Personal experience??  If it's impossible to determine which one is the most pure bubblegum, per say, I'd at least like to find one that people can vouch for its bubblegum taste/smell.

Any help is appreciated.  Thanks guys!


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, I've never grown this strain, but I would go with either TH seeds or Serious seeds.  I've never heard of the other breeder.


----------



## Jambi420 (Nov 18, 2011)

After much research, I managed to find the following post on another forum.  It pretty much sums up the Bubblegum situation - basically, TH SEEDS has a stable, indica-dominant descendant of the original clone, and SERIOUS SEEDS has a sativa-dominant descendant of the original clone.  Here's the post I found:
_
*Bubble Gum: a "seriously" refined classic:*

            There are several strains out in the world of cannabis genetics whose origin and further breeding process seem to be unclear. Growers get especially confused, when a certain strain is offered under the same name by two or more seed banks: who has the original one, whose are copies? Bubble Gum is such one contentious strain, of which at least two seed banks do offer their own versions, in this case Serious Seeds and T.H. Seeds (both residing in Amsterdam), not to mention all those internet-based criminal copy cats here. So I decided to trace back the real roots of Bubble Gum. Asking both the above-mentioned breeders resulted in two corresponding versions of the Bubble Gum's breeding story, giving good reasons for the existence of two high-quality Bubble Gum strains. 

            A grower in Indiana (USA) developed the original material during the 80ies. In 1993, this guy gave three very different female Bubble Gum plants to Adam from T.H. Seeds as well as to Simon and Tony (the two split up shortly after, with Simon founding Serious Seeds and Tony Sagarmatha Seeds) from Cerebral Seeds. So Bubble Gum arrived in the Netherlands in the hands of three breeders. And from that moment on, different new chapters were written in the breeding history of Bubble Gum, its development kind of branched out. Three breeders, three ways of breeding: These seed masters were going to make their own special selection out of the three different genetic types they had received. 

            Simon reports: As far as I know, T.H. Seeds did work further with another of those 3 plants than I did. That's the reason why Adam (T.H. Seed's BG will be another story) considers his Bubble Gum as "mostly indica" whereas Simon puts his version into the "Mostly Sativa" category. He focused his research on two of the three lines, finally deciding for one type that should become his Bubble Gum seed strain. 

            It took Simon five generations to end up in the desired breeding result, officially registering it as 'Bubble Gum'. He says that it is not possible to give exact sativa/indica percentages, but reveals that the genetic background of Bubble Gum consists of three different exotic sativas, amongst them Mexican and Columbian, and an Afghani indica. 

            It is remarkable that Bubble Gum is the only inbred strain (no F1 hybrid) in the Serious Seeds menu, thus being especially uniform. Upon being asked about special considerations to Bubble Gum, Simon explained: The bubble gum shows a remarkable uniformity in plants grown from seeds. It is a strong and beautiful plant, which grows a heavy stem, you never need to tie heavy buds up. The initial stages of seedlings can be tender, and you have to take care a bit for them in that stage. It is important to not let them be overgrown by neighbouring plants, which may grow faster at first. When about 2 weeks old the Bubble Gum will start to pick up speed and grow as fast as other plants. This delay in growth can be explained by the fact that the BG is an inbred strain and therefore does not have that hybrid vigour effect (faster and stronger growth) of F1 hybrids. 

            Keeping these hints in mind, I sow four BG seeds - only four seeds, due to the chronic congestion on my seed-testing list. They really showed off the ground one day later than common, but germinated properly and simultaneously. And in fact, the overall growth speed was slow at first, but increased significantly after two weeks. When the multiple-finger leafs had been formed, their look was quite unusual: dark green in the colour (indica trait), but at the same time rather narrow and sharply serrated (sativa traits). 

            Bubble Gum After five weeks from germination, they had grown into medium tall plants (55-65 cm) under HPS 400 + 250w, with few side branching. But due to the dominating sativa content, it was clear that they would further stretch during flowering. Two plants turned out to be female and soon developed the first flower clusters after having turned the lights to 12/12. And one could quickly realize that huge top colas were about to be produced by the plants. 

            After four weeks of flowering, the buds began to release a sweet fruity scent that was going to become more intensive from week to week, really reminding of fruity chewing gum. Also resin production had gotten into full speed, conquering more and more of the plants` surface. The buds grew into very compact resinous heads, featuring a high calyx-to-leaf ratio, thus allowing for easy harvest processing. 

            After 58 resp. 61 days of flowering, harvest was not only easy, but also rewarding, as the two BG plants yielded 25 resp. 28 grams of finest sticky sinsemilla. As expected, they had kept on growing vertically during flowering, finally amounting to 91 resp. 102 cm. But this contributed to the formation of long-drawn, heavy yielding main colas. 

            The buds were pleasantly mild to smoke and had preserved some of that special fruitiness also after the drying process. No surprise that the high delivered a pretty strong sativa power dosage, with euphoric tendencies, at least it will make you blow some funny fantasy bubbles in your mind. 

            The indica aspect, however, is also noticeable, causing a certain degree of stonedness, too. This nice mixture of both sides of the spectrum makes Serious Seeds` Bubble Gum an attractive experience, and accordingly, it has won several awards, e.g. at the High Times Cannabis Cup 1994, 1995 and 1999. 

            It may be new to some that Bubble Gum is also a good choice for outdoor cultivation. While rather taking place on the balcony in Holland, it is also successfully practised in the great Spanish outdoors, as Simon reports: "Bubble Gum is also liked for outdoors in Spain a lot, it will also form a very nice plant with moult resistance buds when grown outdoors here but just finishes not soon enough for my standards to call it an outdoor plant. Normal finishing date 1-15 oct._


----------



## Bong Puller (Nov 22, 2011)

B.O.G. BubbleGum IMO.


----------



## MaineWeed (Jan 10, 2012)

Doggies Nuts is for people who have more money then brains...has anyone looked at their prices?


----------



## Hick (Jan 10, 2012)

_Doggone nuts_"...:rofl:


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 10, 2012)

MaineWeed said:
			
		

> Doggies Nuts is for people who have more money then brains...has anyone looked at their prices?


 
they dropped the price on alot of strains now, i almost bought a couple the other day. stuff like armageddon and the like are still way overpriced though


----------



## K Double (Jan 16, 2012)

Well from what I've read and seen you'll be hard pressed to find anything that replicates "true" Indiana Bubblegum. THSeeds / Serious Seeds seemed to have bottlenecked the genes over time and their bubblegum offerings aren't a good representation of the legendary strain. 

So unless your in Cali and have access to reputable cut then your basically **** out of luck when dealing with THSeeds/Serious Seeds bubblegum offerings. IMO you'd probably have to go through 40-50 beans from THSeeds/Serious to get that perfect mom.

It is also my opinion to STAY AWAY FROM DOGGIEBALLS!

Mosca Seeds have recently released a OTM/ Indiana Bubble Gum cross that should be highly considered over THSeeds/Serious Seeds bubblegum offerings.
Old Time Moonshine x Indiana Bubble Gum clone should produce some amazing variations that might be closer to the original Indiana Bubblegum.

Best of luck to ya.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 16, 2012)

K Double said:
			
		

> IMO you'd probably have to go through 40-50 beans from THSeeds/Serious to get that perfect mom.


 

This should be standard in my opinion 

Man, I know his name was mentioned earlier, but I guess BOG ain't gonna rate this week??

Simon's the man. The entire seed company has been based on perfecting 5 strains, period. Always worth the money... 

Why don't you get both and chuck them together.. Maybe you can get what you are looking for?

Also, try asking Relentless999 (666?) and Dirtyolsouth. I know they had a killer BBG from seed a few years back..


----------



## PuffinNugs (Jan 18, 2012)

Mosca Seeds has Indiana Bubblegum x Moonshine... looks interesting especuially since it cliams to have the real indiana clone

---
Mosca Seeds have taken the famous Indiana Bubble Gum female clone and crossed her with the Sativa dominant Old Time Moonshine male.  This elegant combination of superior genetics produces offspring of short, branchy plants that smell like Blueberry bubble gum.  The punch these hard colas produce are a joy to the senses.
------


----------

